# Hello



## ukreflex (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone 
I have just moved from Cozumel to Merida and i am from England ,
I just wanted to say hello to everyone ,, and thanks for having me on this site ,


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome ...........


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

ukreflex said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have just moved from Cozumel to Merida and i am from England ,
> I just wanted to say hello to everyone ,, and thanks for having me on this site ,


I also say welcome. I notice you are a new member although you are already in Mexico. I can almost guarantee that you will find this site helps you to transition to Mexico in many different ways as there are members who have experienced almost every situation that might arise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ukreflex said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have just moved from Cozumel to Merida and i am from England ,
> I just wanted to say hello to everyone ,, and thanks for having me on this site ,


Greetings and welcome to the Expat Forum. Thanks to you for joining us and joining in the conversation.


----------



## ukreflex (Oct 29, 2013)

*thanks*



Detailman said:


> I also say welcome. I notice you are a new member although you are already in Mexico. I can almost guarantee that you will find this site helps you to transition to Mexico in many different ways as there are members who have experienced almost every situation that might arise.


Thank you ,, Yes indeed i have been here in Merida for 2 months and have not yet met any Brits !!! Where are they all !!!!!

I am from the UK, and have been living in Cozumel for 7 years and now currently live here ,, Thanks again for the welcome and if there are any ex pats anywhere who want to say hi ,,, please do so,,, would love to hear what everyone does here and where you all hang out ,,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ukreflex said:


> Thank you ,, Yes indeed i have been here in Merida for 2 months and have not yet met any Brits !!! Where are they all !!!!!


If the membership of this website is any indication, most expats in Mexico are from the US and Canada, though I have met a couple of Brits here in Mexico City. I would imagine that most expats from your part of the world are living in Spain, at least that's the impression I get from my occasional visits to the Spain Forum here at Expat Forum.


----------

